# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Show us your Varmint rifles

## crzyman

Mine is a Sako 85 Laminated Varminter, bored out to 22-243win, scoped with a VX3 4.5-14x40 CDS.

----------


## dogmatix

Sako 75 .223 8" twist
Scope is a VXII 4-12AO
Reflex T8 can
Shoots 65gn Gamekings and 69gn Matchkings to the same POI.

----------


## jakewire

Kimber 22 250, not with the Grand Slam in the photo but Now with Leupold VX3 4.5x14 LR 30MM with M1 Turrets.
Shooting Targetz 52gr.

----------


## The Claw

20 Tactical. Built on a Tikka 595 Continential Varminter. True Flite Ultra Match barrel, Gunworks supressor. Now has a Swarovski Z6 2.5-15x44 scope on it, scope sits much lower as I have got rid of the rail and used low Optilocks instead. I like it a lot... Factory Lapua brass available (via Dakota), mine pushes out 40gr vmax's at just under 4k fps using 26gr of powder...

----------


## sneeze

I never got past a rimfire for the little stuff,anchutz 17hmr, wears a 4200 4-16x40 and a bunney buster can now.Its great just grabbin a box of ammo and shooting not giving a thought to where your brass is going.

----------


## quadhunter260

Nice rifles guys:have a nice day:

----------


## Cyclist

Steyr Provarmint does the business as my "varmint" rifle - usually use the .243 (and lately the .44 Mag) though

Keep umming and arring about selling it, its a very nice thing but doesn't get out nearly enough?

----------


## rabbiter

Very nice kit there guys ,some of you must be fatcats and loaded or just like crazyman ,a straight out gun nut . :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bushrash

> 20 Tactical. Built on a Tikka 595 Continential Varminter. True Flite Ultra Match barrel, Gunworks supressor. Now has a Swarovski Z6 2.5-15x44 scope on it, scope sits much lower as I have got rid of the rail and used low Optilocks instead. I like it a lot... Factory Lapua brass available (via Dakota), mine pushes out 40gr vmax's at just under 4k fps using 26gr of powder...


What do you think of the Z6 Claw??? had me eye on this or the Z5,,,who did you end up getting it through??

----------


## The Claw

Really like it. Brilliant glass, good reticle for what I'm using it for (BR-1 I think it is). Nice zoom range for varminting 0-450m. Had initially bought it for another rifle that I was going to dial a bit, but decided to get something a bit more reliable for that. Bought it from Euro Optic, was a demo unit. A Z5 3.5-18 would be a nice choice to I reckon (for a varminter thats not going to dial)

----------


## scottrods

My ruger 10/22 wears a hogue stock, SAK silencer & Mueller APV



And my latest acquistion just getting it "run in" having only shot a couple of hares at 200m and the odd smelly.

----------


## nor-west

Jongmans .223 with 1-8 and 1-12 barrels (dont ask) MAE suppressor and now has a 3-15 minox,

Shoots 65 gamekings, 75 grn VLD's and Hornady 55 varminters very well.

Have a mod 2 brno .22 and a Voere in .22 magnum for closer in.

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Here is some images of my purpose built Long Range varminter, "Hopper Stopper".
It is based on an old Rem 700 that has been completely trued and squared up, then had the action sleeved.
It has a re-worked Remington 700 trigger that has been converted to a 3 lever design and breaks at 2 ounces.
It is set up as a switch barrel rifle, so you can have a series of barrels (and bolts), that will fit the one action.

At the time these images were taken, the only barrel I had for it, was a Maddco, #7 in .22-250AI (tight neck), with a 1-14" twist.

Here is an image, showing it being used to hit the occasional Rodent, at a series of warrens amongst the Gum trees, at around 500 meters 
All the gunsmith work, was done by John Giles of www.pseco.com.au many years ago.

This rifle is so accurate, if I miss what I'm aiming at, I'm not able to blame the rifle!!!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Terminator

Homer what barrel length, pills and speed where you getting in that 22 250 AI 1-14 twist?
Have you ever tried a fast twist barrel on your 22 250AI?

----------


## Homer

G'Day Terminator,

It has a 26" barrel and no, I've only ever used this 1-14" barrel.
As I wrote elsewhere on this forum, in hindsight, I believe the .243Win would be a better Long Range (and further), varmint caliber!

Please find attached, an image of one of the targets I shot, after running in the barrel.
This is what I call, a Maximum Safe Working Load (MSWL), in this rifle

It is capable of more velocity but when even I can shoot groups like this, well............
As you can see, this rifle does shoot, I only wonder what it is actually capable of, as I'm no BR shooter!!!

Hope that helps

Doh!
Homer

----------


## gimp

I think you should wear that barrel out as fast as possible, and stick a 1:8" one on there...

----------


## Homer

G'Day Gimp,

Apparently, there is a strong Westerly wind blowing, so I hope that gets your Christmas Presents to you, before you fly out!!!

The wonderful thing about that rifle is, I can very easily screw out and in any barrel, that has been made up for it.
I made up a barrel vice, using an old piston Connecting Rod (conrod). 
Where the slipper bearing normally sits, I machined up an aluminum bush that was a snug fit in the conrod and a slip fit over the barrel.
I used a hacksaw to make a cut from the outer diameter, into the inner hole and this has enough give in it to clamp onto the barrel!
I really do need a digital camera!!!
With a Davidson Action Wrench where the bolt normally goes, a bit of a nudge and that loosens the barrel.

Doh!
Homer

----------


## gimp

> Jongmans .223 with 1-8 and 1-12 barrels (dont ask) MAE suppressor and now has a 3-15 minox,
> 
> Shoots 65 gamekings, 75 grn VLD's and Hornady 55 varminters very well.
> 
> Have a mod 2 brno .22 and a Voere in .22 magnum for closer in.


I need to see this thing in person.

----------


## Shootm

Heres mine Tikka M590 26" Shillen 1-8 twist 22-243.

----------


## crzyman

Some class right there:graffiti:

----------


## Aurochs

Savage model 12 .223
Gunworks Maximus can
Harris pod
Burris rings
Weaver bases
Hawke 4-10x44 mil dot scope
STILL trying to get a B&C Duramaxx stock for it with out paying through the nose !

----------


## Terminator

> Attachment 252
> 
> Savage model 12 .223
> Gunworks Maximus can
> Harris pod
> Burris rings
> Weaver bases
> Hawke 4-10x44 mil dot scope
> STILL trying to get a B&C Duramaxx stock for it with out paying through the nose !


How dose she shoot???

----------


## 7mmsaum

> How dose she shoot???



Pop     psssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Thud

----------


## Aurochs

> How dose she shoot???


I've put about 30 rnds through since getting the mod fitted. Raggy 1.5 inch gps at 100m with some dubious quality Wirehunt/Ernie rabbit special reloads, then out to a ranged 378m on an enemy rock and associated lumps of mud. more practice with my newly acquired Hornady training ammo soon !!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Some class right there:graffiti:


+ 1  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gimp

Silly gun

----------


## Spanners

Is that one of those cans with the beer bottle caps in them Gimp?
Mitch Maxbury was making them, uses bottle caps for baffles.
Told him he should stick beer bottle label on them and market through booze companies like Tui etc - not sure he ever did

----------


## gimp

Nah, it's a gunworks "Stubbie"


doesn't work too hot on the 12" barrel, need to get something a bit bigger


Or get a longer barrel when I get around to replacing the factory one

----------


## Spanners

I have a Bunny Buster 'Black Mumba' on mine.
Was really good on the 14.5

----------


## gimp

Doesn't he "not exist" now?

----------


## Spanners

I spoke to him last week - hes fixing his mill - getting another off him this week.
Redesigning website, moving, retooling etc

----------


## gimp

I'll just steal my giant 6" long .22 mag gunworks one back off Tussock

----------


## nor-west

Maybe you should upgrade your scope Pete.  :Wink:

----------


## gimp

Yeah the Mk4 is a bit average, I do have a spare 2.5-10x24 Nightforce somewhere (somewhere in the post, that is)

----------


## redbang

Gimp, that thing looks hilarious ! I don't think the pouches truly reflect what that thing fires either  :Grin: 

Is that a miniature grenade launcher on the end ?

----------


## gimp

Beige. Getting threaded as soon as possible.

----------


## Brennos

Where do you guys get your stock packs from?  I tried finding one with no luck a while back, haven't tried recently mind you.

----------


## gimp

Triad Tactical

----------


## nor-west

What is that creature Pete? quite like the look of that, any chance of a run down on the bits please.

----------


## gimp

700 SA, trued &etc
21" Trueflite Ultramatch 1:8" .223AI
McMillan HTG
Seekins DBM kit
Some other stuff. Painted beige. Need to find a more "tan" beige.

----------


## headcase

No penis engraved on the stock?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gimp

It was always hand-drawn.

----------


## Spanners

You need a stencil - make it a feature of all your guns  :XD:

----------


## DAVE.H

t3 1in 8 twist .223
vx3 4.5 - 14 cds dials
egw o moa rail

----------


## Kiwishooter

Cooper Varmint Extreme in 221 Fireball, it now wears a 6.5-20 x 40 Leupold



Cooper Model 22 Montana Varminter was a 243 now wears a 22BR barrel and has a Leupold 6.5-20 x 40 on top.



Cooper Model 38 Jackson Varminter in 17 HeeBe.

A couple of others I haven't got photos of a L/H Jongmans in 223, R/H Kimber 84 Varminter in 223, that'll do for now........Kiwi

----------


## Kiwishooter

> Jongmans .223 with 1-8 and 1-12 barrels (dont ask) MAE suppressor and now has a 3-15 minox,
> 
> Shoots 65 gamekings, 75 grn VLD's and Hornady 55 varminters very well.
> 
> Have a mod 2 brno .22 and a Voere in .22 magnum for closer in.


I have the mirror image of that Jongmans only mine still has the original Shilen octagonal barrel in 223......Kiwi

----------


## Feather or Shoot

Weatherby Vanguard 22-250
Gunworks Suppressor
Howa Rail
Falcon Menace 4-14 x 44

----------


## RimfireNZ

Looks like most of you guys have me outgunned as far as caliber is concerned, but here's my main varminter.

Savage .17HMR 93R17 BRJ. 
Heavy fluted barrel, chopped down to 16". 
22 Magnum MAE supressor.
Topped with a Leupold VX1 4-12x.

Approx 1" groups at 100m. Good for hares, possums, rabbits out to 200m.



Longest kill to date is 230m but it took a couple of hits. Really runs outta steam past the 200m mark. Looking into a .204, but this is great for most of the smaller farms I shoot on up this way. Nice and quiet.

----------


## madjon_

Nice

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks like most of you guys have me outgunned as far as caliber is concerned, but here's my main varminter.
> 
> Savage .17HMR 93R17 BRJ. 
> Heavy fluted barrel, chopped down to 16". 
> 22 Magnum MAE supressor.
> Topped with a Leupold VX1 4-12x.
> 
> Approx 1" groups at 100m. Good for hares, possums, rabbits out to 200m.
> 
> ...


Very nice, you lose much/any velocity shortening the hmr? I read somewhere once optimum for the 22lr was 512mm or something

----------


## The Claw

> Very nice, you lose much/any velocity shortening the hmr? I read somewhere once optimum for the 22lr was 512mm or something


Apparently 19" is optimum for 17hmr...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RimfireNZ

> Very nice, you lose much/any velocity shortening the hmr? I read somewhere once optimum for the 22lr was 512mm or something


Apparently I'm down 100fps. 2,450fps now. Still fair moving. It's much easier to handle now. 

One of the guys at MAE suggested 14" is optimal for 22.

----------


## veitnamcam

Really? Optimum in this case referring to the length that will achieve the highest possible velocity.
14" =355mm near enough. If true my jw 15 will be min legal length in 5 min

----------


## RimfireNZ

> Really? Optimum in this case referring to the length that will achieve the highest possible velocity.
> 14" =355mm near enough. If true my jw 15 will be min legal length in 5 min


I've been doing a bit of reading as well as chatting to a few different people who ought to know about this stuff and apparently in the case of rimfires a longer barrel isn't always better. With a 22 apparently once you start getting over that ideal length all the extra barrel does is slow the bullet slightly due to friction. I'd do a bit more reading on that around the 22 but it could be interesting. Those little Savage shorty's are interesting (they're really short) but after reading an article in NZ Guns they were getting speeds around 800fps with CCI subs (well below the 1000~ you normally get) so again, more reading is probably a good idea.

I've seen a few test of the .17HMR in particular and it was quite interesting. Have a read of this: HMR Velocities

----------


## veitnamcam

The claw is on to it then  :Thumbsup:  19" optimum for 17hmr(velocity)
Got nothing to back it up but 512mm sticks in my forgettery for 22lr. ?

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

The old marlin HMR I've got has retained its standard length barrel, 22" or thereabouts and it vapourises magpies!

has anyone got a ruger sr 22? it looks like a ruger 10/22 with bits hanging off it! but the free standing commercial pattern pistol grip is nice! :Thumbsup:

----------


## RimfireNZ

> The old marlin HMR I've got has retained its standard length barrel, 22" or thereabouts and it vapourises magpies!
> 
> has anyone got a ruger sr 22? it looks like a ruger 10/22 with bits hanging off it! but the free standing commercial pattern pistol grip is nice!


I know, it's just a puff of feathers aye  :Grin:  I love my 17

Tthose SR22s are a way overpriced 10/22. you have to pull the scope rail and everything off to clean them so you screw round with your zero (not that a 22 is that accurate anyway). I have held a couple. I'd just get a normal 10/22. That's my 2c

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Yea thats what i reckon 2! a 10/22 with lots of sh1t hanging off it attempting to be an AR.... cut the crap already and just Buy a REAL AR if your going down that track lol!

the HMR will always have a place in my heart,shot my first possum,rabbit etc with it and one cannot deny how deadly effective it is, provided one shoots within its limitations both realistically and ethically its a fantastic little round that I'd buy in a heartbeat time and again.
I've found it kills quicker than my 22mag,just when its windy my 22mag is trumps in that department.....
aside from that go and buy one,their rediculously accurate, the old 917 that we've got is a $500 rifle with a synthetic stock and blued barrel etc, it shoots quater of an inch at 100 with a gw supressor!

NOT BAD AYE!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Rock River, do you check your 17hmr ammo for concentricity?  I used to have to and used the wobbly/ out of true ammo for close shots. The straight ammo grouped fantastic at 100yrds, longest Rabbit kill is 338yrds at a Matapiro vineyard I frequent.

Rem 17 HMR 504T LS HB


Or I use my 1955 BSA Century with a 17cal sleeve in it, chambered in HM2, longest shot so far is a hare @ 175yrds.


The early HM2 ammo had the occasional crack around the case head which gave you a hell of a fright when you touched the trigger, the later batches are great and i havnt seen a cracked case in years.

----------


## Kiwishooter

I do like the 17HMR and since CZ make a lefty I have a couple, one is going to be rebarreled as a 22WMR since CZ don't make a lefty in 22WMR.

The link to Bulberry's website about the 17HMR velocities is quite interesting but does anyone notice that the 22" velocity is less than the 21" velocity, and only 2fps faster on average than the 20" and the 21" velocity is greater than the 20" velocity. Another thing I noticed was that the 22", 21", 20" & 19" all have extreme spreads of between 66 and 103 yet when you cut that 19" barrel down to 18" the extreme spread drops to around 40fps, which should mean better accuracy. Perhaps more than 5 shots need to be done at each barrel length.

Vietnamcam I shortened a JW15 down to 17" the rifle was for my nephew and the bore was nowhere near centred where I cut it off, still grouped under 1" at 50yds. The nephew was extremely happy to have a rifle sized for him.

7mmSAUM that BSA looks rather nice do you have a full side on shot of it?............Kiwi

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

talking about the HMR.... I might sell my 22mag and buy one...  and nope I don't, unless the round looks funny or different to the rest visually i don't normally bother.... whys that?

----------


## RimfireNZ

> talking about the HMR.... I might sell my 22mag and buy one...  and nope I don't, unless the round looks funny or different to the rest visually i don't normally bother.... whys that?


I would highly recommend it. If I was going to do it again I'd get the plain jane Savage 93R17G (the walnut one) or a CZ 452. The round kills small critters one shot every time. 

Awesome caliber for possums.

----------


## The Claw

Here is my latest, & its even a 17hmr (in keeping with the current discussion). CZ455 Thumbhole Varmint with a Swarovski Z3 3-10*40 with their BRX reticle. Just put a Yodave trigger kit in it which sorted the creep & trigger weight. Also has a Tuiman 2 suppressor on it...


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## The Claw

Quite tempted to get a 22LR barrel & magazine for it as well. $250 is pretty good value for the barrel/mag I reckon...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tui_man2

> Here is my latest, & its even a 17hmr (in keeping with the current discussion). CZ455 Thumbhole Varmint with a Swarovski Z3 3-10*40 with their BRX reticle. Just put a Yodave trigger kit in it which sorted the creep & trigger weight. Also has a Tuiman 2 suppressor on it...
> 
> Attachment 1827Attachment 1828Attachment 1829
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2



She looks shit hot sam shes a nice setup,

 i have a Marlin 917 VSF that i have fiddled with an shoots like a demon, when my brother brings it back ill put some photos up also, dont have much on the above tho

----------


## Philipo

> Here is my latest, & its even a 17hmr (in keeping with the current discussion). CZ455 Thumbhole Varmint with a Swarovski Z3 3-10*40 with their BRX reticle. Just put a Yodave trigger kit in it which sorted the creep & trigger weight. Also has a Tuiman 2 suppressor on it...


Yeah you're not wrong about their triggers Sam, Ive got a standard 455 & the trigger was bloody horrible, the worst part of a otherwise neat gun, how muchie was the trigger kit ?

I'll post a pic once I get its new scope sorted

----------


## The Claw

> Yeah you're not wrong about their triggers Sam, Ive got a standard 455 & the trigger was bloody horrible, the worst part of a otherwise neat gun, how muchie was the trigger kit ?
> 
> I'll post a pic once I get its new scope sorted


I actually have a spare kit... I have some adaptors coming too so I can use Burris Signature Zee rings. From J&P Products (i think) if you are interested in a set as well...

Flick me a PM...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 7mmsaum

Kiwishooter, I don't think I have a side pic of the BSA, when I'm next out for a bunny or two I will take the camera.

----------


## Von Gruff.

This is what I am running ror scaring the rabbits. It is a Rem X R 100 set up as a 20 VarTarg. I found the origional thumbhole stock to be overly heavy and made for difficult carry on a three or four walk in some of the rabbit country I was - am shooting.



I got a piece or nice light quarter sawn from Brian at NZ Walnut and cobbled another stock together for it that saved me a pound and a half in weight and made it much easier carry. Changed scopes as well to the Monarch at the same time.



Tried a home made butt-pod for a while but can no longer get down prone so shooting is done from standing over a set of Bog-Pod three legged sticks so now shoot mainly inside 200yds in which case the reduced load at 2800fps is just the ticket.



Von Gruff.

----------


## RimfireNZ

Far out Von Gruff. That is a tiny arse group! What is it with you guys and non-standard calibers lol. 

What a looker. Funny you took the stock (looks like my Boyds featherweight) off. I've just taken the one off mine and put the SPS stock back on. I'd love to make a stock out of a bit of island rimu (yakka) I've got in the garage but it's a damn heavy wood. If I can get my mate at the old joinery factory I used to work at to let me in, I might give it a crack as a bit of fun.

That scope sun shield is a monster!

----------


## Von Gruff.

I have just made up another stock for my 7x57 as the Walnut was very dense and very heavy.  It looks a picture but has taken a bit of a hiding on the hill once or twice so I wanted to replace it for the rougher hunts. A heavy stock is a real handicap on a hunting rifle whether it be for varmints or larger meat on the hill.
I made a laminate stock but a little differently than is usually done. I started with a 15mm central core and machined the usual stock taper into the core, rather than into the finished stock that cuts though the outer lams. That is the tapering from the mag well through to the forearm tip, then the same from the mag well back through the wrist and the reverse taper in from the butt. I weanted to have all the laminates running paralell with the eventual outside of the stock so I could have it slimer, lighter and yet retain the strength.Layed up the first couple of laminates then markedand cut out for a blind internal mag so I could do away with the heavy 98 Mauser bottom metal. At this stage I skeletonised the butt area of the core and the first two lams the layed up the rest of the laminates and had at it. While shaping I decided to shorten the foreend like an early westly Richards and slim the wrist a little more than origonally planned to be more like an old Manton wrist so ended up through the last lam but it was really only a try stock to see if the idea would work and I also hadn't done a blind mag before so it was really an experiment as much as anything. Made a trigger guard out of some .05 brass I had and everything worked so well so used a jandal glued to a light alloy plate for the recoil pad and ended up with a very much lighter stock and one that it wouldn't matter about any dings etc.



Think about the weight and the end use of the rifle when deciding on the stock timber but it is a really enjoyable way to spend a few hours in the shed.

Von gruff.

----------


## L.R

My new 6.5x47 built by NZ Hunter. Should be a good shooter.

----------


## Normie

Nice rifle L.R. Let us know how it goes.

----------


## L.R

> Nice rifle L.R. Let us know how it goes.


Yeah hopefully start some load work with it this weekend if the weather plays ball, I'm going to start with 130 bergers and H4350.

----------


## Kiwishooter

LR who is NZHunter??

----------


## L.R

> LR who is NZHunter??


Greg Duley and his team. NZ Hunter magazine has a precision rifle division.

----------


## LJP

LR - Wow that looks awesome  :Thumbsup:  There are some super accurate rifles coming out of the NZ hunter camp. My long range varminter being built by Harvey Westland is almost a dead ringer of your rig but with Barnard action & 284 Shehane. I'm thinking an 162gr Amax @3100 fps should make for paddock pizza  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## tui_man2

> Greg Duley and his team. NZ Hunter magazine has a precision rifle division.


+1 They know how to do it an do a fine job at that :Cool:

----------


## Kiwishooter

> LR - Wow that looks awesome  There are some super accurate rifles coming out of the NZ hunter camp. My long range varminter being built by Harvey Westland is almost a dead ringer of your rig but with Barnard action & 284 Shehane. I'm thinking an 162gr Amax @3100 fps should make for paddock pizza


 :Thumbsup:  Good choice using Harvey.

----------


## L.R

> +1 They know how to do it an do a fine job at that


Yes they have built my last two rifles and I am very happy with the finished product, everything functions and is finished properly, which is more than every other gunsmith in NZ that i have used has managed, and i have tried a lot of different guys.  The only thing that can be a little difficult with NZ Hunter is the communication, Greg obviously is a very busy guy and is often away and they can't be reached by phone, which is understandable i guess as Greg would spend all day on the phone if he answered it.

----------


## Proudkiwi

Are we shooting this weekend?

----------


## LJP

> Are we shooting this weekend?


Yeah what he said  :Psmiley:

----------


## L.R

> Yeah what he said


Yes we are

----------


## Timmay

Pure gun porn!

----------


## L.R

Started some load work and barrel run in toady on my new 6.5x47.  41gr of H4350 and a 130VLD 40 thou jump, seems to shoot but still to slow at 2750.  I have some RL15 coming and should find better speed with that, although 41gr or H4350 was nowhere near max load.  I need to ditch the Rem trigger for a jewel, I think it will shrink the groups a little.  Interestingly today at the range in Taupo there was some of the worst mirage I have ever seen, the temp wouldn't have gone over 14 degrees even though the sun was out, anyone know what causes this on a cool day?

----------


## Kiwishooter

ground moisture and the sun is what caused the mirage.........nice groups

----------


## craigc

Ah, ya just can't go past a stock standard Tikka T3, mines in .223 and has a HRE suppressor, Talley Light Weight Rings and a VX1 4-12 with a long range reticle. I get the .17HMR out ever now and then, but you never know what you'll see when you are out; so I prefer the .223.

Shoots very well

Used for all sorts of varmints


And accounted for a few rabbits
Boom boom boom - YouTube

----------


## GravelBen

Savage Model 12-VLP .204 wearing Bushnell Elite 3200 5-15x50

----------


## robhughes-games

LR. 
does the back of your bolt body have a an jb weld around it that has been machined down?

----------


## L.R

Yes. It's a bushing to keep the bolt aligned in the raceways.

----------


## RimfireNZ

> Savage Model 12-VLP .204 wearing Bushnell Elite 3200 5-15x50


How's the model 12 shoot Ben?
I am planning on getting one in .223 or .22-250 a bit later in the year as a varmint rifle (was just thinking about the plain jane synthentic one).

I love my 93R17 and that thing is a real shooter, so I'm hoping the model 12 is the same.

----------


## GravelBen

Its just lovely to shoot - smooth action, perfect trigger, half inch groups at 100 (many Savages do a lot better than that too). Heavy bugger to carry though, I'm currently selling it to get something lighter as my hunting tends to be more walking up and down hills and less parking up in the same spot. Worth checking if the synthetic has the accustock or not, as the non-accustock can be a bit flexy in the front end. The laminates are rock solid though.

I also have a Savage Mk2FSS .22 which I dropped in a boyds laminate stock as I didn't like the plastic, and I also had a 93G .22wmr for a while which shot 0.7" at 100.

So yeah I like Savages!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Here is my T3 22-204, 75 Amax @ 3200 fps, 53 Vmax @ 3750 fps

Has been shooting sub 1/2 moa so far  :Cool: 







I'm looking forward to doing more accuracy testing this weekend, if I have time  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## TeRei

What is the tape for? is it because the rail sticks out? Saw a bloke who just dremeled  one to length on a T3 and blacked it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> What is the tape for? is it because the rail sticks out? Saw a bloke who just dremeled  one to length on a T3 and blacked it.


Its security over the strain guage epoxied to the outside of the chamber :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

My very humble little varminter so far.



A Marlin 980ss in the mighty round of 22lr, chopped to 15", lightened trigger and topped with a Mueller APT scope.

Working on the 223 at the moment, want to put a Boyd's stock under a well passed around Zastava and work up a load for it. Currently has been chopped a bit (not sure on length) and wearing a gunworks over barrel silencer. Actually bought to deal with the odd pig we come across on a couple of farms we've been shooting rabbits on. Was after something light weight and compact that I could have slung over the shoulder while carrying the wee Marlin above. On the lookout for something better for proper varminting though.

----------


## Beavis

Short barrel .22's make a lot of sense

----------


## gadgetman

> Short barrel .22's make a lot of sense


Took some negotiating with the gunsmith. I wanted 14", he wanted 17". At least it was my side of the negotiating process at the end. Took about 3 months to get it back from the smith; got a phone call in Monday 21 Feb 2011 that it was scheduled for the following afternoon and to double check the length. Think it actually shoots better short and much easier out of the truck.

----------


## Beavis

> Took some negotiating with the gunsmith. I wanted 14", he wanted 17". At least it was my side of the negotiating process at the end. Took about 3 months to get it back from the smith; got a phone call in Monday 21 Feb 2011 that it was scheduled for the following afternoon and to double check the length. Think it actually shoots better short and much easier out of the truck.


Why the debate? I got my Ruger taken down to 12.5"

----------


## gadgetman

> Why the debate? I got my Ruger taken down to 12.5"


Beats me. The reports I've read indicate the projectile reaches maximum speed at about 14". Any shorter and I wouldn't really have enough room to mount the torch under the barrel; a necessity as with the 30mm scope tube I couldn't find any reasonably priced mounts for it at the time. The only issue I've had so fare is it doesn't go bang sometimes ... every time fixed by fiddling with the mag ... to put in one with a few rounds in it. Best outing so far 110 rabbits in 45 minutes in a triangle of scrub 60m on it's sides, 100% strike rate. With the suppressor and subs it's just "click", "thud", "ching".

----------


## Bill999

i gotta 16.somthing 1022 and its mint. 
fully reccomend the shortend barrel, makes for a very little gun. 

was yours 762mm with a 12.5 inch barrel bevis?

----------


## gimp

13" or so. It was a bit shorter with the factory barrel. Same speed as a long 18" or whatever barrel. No downside to cutting it.

----------


## Beavis

> i gotta 16.somthing 1022 and its mint. 
> fully reccomend the shortend barrel, makes for a very little gun. 
> 
> was yours 762mm with a 12.5 inch barrel bevis?


Its about 20mm over in it's current form



Was 7mm over with the standard boy scout stock. I really need to get a better tube stock made up for it. The ACE is getting stolen by another rifle soon anyway.

----------


## Bill999

thats a cool little rig. I thought mabe you permanently fitted a supperssor to get around it

----------


## Beavis

> thats a cool little rig. I thought mabe you permanently fitted a supperssor to get around it


Na bugger that. I actually like it better without the suppressor on. I was going for the sub gun look and feel. Sucks that it's stuck with lame 10 shot mags.

----------


## Beavis

Gun smiths can say and do some funny things. What ever happened to "the customer is always right"? You pay for a service you expect to get it.

----------


## Brennos

> Gun smiths can say and do some funny things. What ever happened to "the customer is always right"? You pay for a service you expect to get it.


The customer is always right, unless the customer is getting a service performed by a trade professional, that has a reputation, and a obligation to make sure everything is safe, then sometimes, the customer is wrong.

----------


## R93

I did the Armourers trade and got some gay certificate as well as completing the apprenticeship saying I was a gunsmith. But was just a glorified parts fitter as far as military stuff went really. 
The only one I know of that is certified from the UK is Roberta Tiffen.
Not saying there is not others.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Brennos

> How many NZ "gunsmiths" actually apprenticed as Gunsmiths to someone else who was apprenticed as a gunsmith, and how many are fitter and turners who declared them self a gunsmith, or ex armorers?
> 
> I think more of the latter. Iv seen a fair few guns that have gone away with clear instructions and come back with something completely different (most of them Gimps).


Non the less, you can't say the customer is always right, when it comes to thing that could potentially hurt someone, or ruin a business (not implying barrel length could hurt someone but other requests could).  I'm not getting into the quality of the jobs, or the qualification of the tradespeople, just stating that, in some cases, the guy who calls himself a gunsmith, might know a little more than the guy that owns the gun, hence why a gunsmith might second guess someones decision to shorten a barrel, below what they believe to be optimal.

----------


## Brennos

> That would make sense if you left out the barrel bit, as short barrels are not dangerous, and only illegal if too short, which is actually ridiculously short. 
> 
> Optimal, as far as Im concerned is your business. Not theirs.


O_o  I guess I should of put an I'm in front of  "not implying barrel length could hurt someone but other requests could"

I agree with your statement on barrel length, but if some knob who thinks he knows everything, and there are a lot of those people around, went to a gun smith with is 300 win mag, and asked for it to be shortened to 12 inches, cause the internetz told him it was optimal, would you expect a gunsmith to go ahead and do it?

----------


## Beavis

I think if a smith was asked to do something that was obviously going to cause safety concerns, then they are fully entitled to turn down the work. But, as has been said, something like cutting a barrel down, should be fairly straight forward. The customer is paying for a service, not an opinion. Just like the smith who wouldn't drill holes in a fake flash hider on an M14, "cuz it will make it E cat". Somebody else ends up getting the money instead.

----------


## Bill999

there is also the angle that ******** gunsmith ruined my gun by shortening the barrel too much....... 
they then fail to mention that they asked him to make it that short. 
they are also aloud to have an opinion, specially if they think what you are doing is wrong in their mind and you are not aware of it. 
they probably see turkeys come thru all the time, part of their service is their advice and experiance, like any other professional. 
if you persist and say but this is what I want then I cant see them turning you down. they will just do it and think you are a fool at worst.

----------


## Munsey

It's like any trade , you Dont have to accept every job that comes your way, and should be obliged to tell a client that it's not , legal or unsafe , or not the norm . Myself I turn down jobs if I don't agree with the terms or attitude or safety aspects . It's a pc world out there if you are a qualified trades person and do a task that is "not trade practice " you may be liable . Not worth the risk in my mind.

----------


## Beavis

Tussock pretty much summed up the point I was trying to make

----------


## scoped

Good to see this thread is on topic  :X X:

----------


## Tyke

This is my centrefire varmit rig, Savage model 12 BCTSS in .223. Originally with 26 heavy barrel, now chopped to make it 24 with suppressor. Just came back from gunworks yesterday with the Maximus suppressor. Cant wait to see what a difference it makes. Looking forward to slaying bunnies and hares with it this summer.

Mate has same but with the original plastic Savage stock which is not really up to the job, too much flex.

Would upload pic but bigger than tiny forum limit.....

----------


## Toby

My latest addition to my gun cabinet. A Marlin .22lr here is a video of shooting it only a 40m .22lr Marlin - YouTube , I have nailed a few goats with it so far thats about it, got it on trademe its pretty rough but nice to shoot.

----------


## RimfireNZ

Hey guys,
After a lot of research into calibers and rifles and ended up going after a Savage model 14 classic (I've got a couple of Savage rimfires and love them) in boring old 223 (was only considering 223, 204 or 22-250, but 223 seemed like a good compromise between noise, range, different projectiles, powder usage etc etc). Got a 1:9 twist so I can load up the heavier projectiles too. I hadn't realised but you can get those little pills coming out of the 223 at 3300fps or even higher for the little sub 55 grain ones... that's fair moving.





I took it to the range and couldn't get under 2" with the ammo I'd be given by someone at the gun store. turned out it was just his plinking ammo for his AR as it had 6 different types of brass, with the entire rounds weighting between like 177-187 grains. So I took them back. With my own carefully put together reloads I was rewarded with nice 5 shot clovers (nearly all touching) at 100m after about 40-50 rounds of the wearing in and cleaning routine. It's the most accurate gun I've owned. Next step is to get it threaded for a suppressor.

----------


## Beavis

Nice rifle bro. Try some Hornady training ammo

----------


## RimfireNZ

> Nice rifle bro. Try some Hornady training ammo


I tried to hit them up about giving me some for wearing it in, but they didn't have any in stock. I'll do all my own reloading for my hunting ammo but I'd love to buy a couple hundred of those hornady rounds just to have some plinking ammo.

It doesn't take long to shoot them, but it takes a long time to load them! I was picking eggs off at 100m with it today.

Can you reload the hornady training brass? Someone said you couldn't (and I'm not talking about the steel cased stuff) but I don't see why you couldn't.

----------


## Beavis

> I tried to hit them up about giving me some for wearing it in, but they didn't have any in stock. I'll do all my own reloading for my hunting ammo but I'd love to buy a couple hundred of those hornady rounds just to have some plinking ammo.
> 
> It doesn't take long to shoot them, but it takes a long time to load them! I was picking eggs off at 100m with it today.
> 
> Can you reload the hornady training brass? Someone said you couldn't (and I'm not talking about the steel cased stuff) but I don't see why you couldn't.


No reason why not, unless it is berdan primed which I highly doubt. Hornady brass is meant to be good. Get some Lapua match brass.

----------


## gimp

I've loaded the Hornady training ammo brass, I've got a few hundred cases of it

----------


## GravelBen

Very nice! Thinking about one of those as an option for my next rifle too.

----------


## R93

R93 offroad .223 with a Gunworks fitted true flight 1:9 sg 22" fluted barrel. TuiMan carbon sleeved supp.

I use SS109 Nato brass with 26 grns BMII and hornady 55gr sp. Chronied at 3260fps with a 15fps ES. 


It is my favorite setup for spring and summer fringe hunting. Gets the odd varmit as well. :Thumbsup: 



This one had 2 mates with him on dusk last night that ran right up to 10 yards from me on the shot and milled around a bit. I was too slow with digging my camera out of my daybag.
Just went for a wee walk to set up a cam. I love dopey spikers. Makes for easy venny.

----------


## Toby

Nice rifle and nice area too. where is that place?

----------


## R93

> Nice rifle and nice area too. where is that place?


Kowhitirangi on the West Coast.

----------


## Toby

I know where I want to live now

----------


## R93

> I know where I want to live now


Get a couple of extra fingers and toes sewed on and you will be more than welcome. 

Had my forum beanie, but left it in the truck. It would have made a better photo if Mr spiker was wearing it. Weather is abismal here at the moment. Last hunt/walk for yet another month.

----------


## Toby

Is there whitebait in those rivers?

----------


## R93

> Is there whitebait in those rivers?


Not this far up. It gets black and gutty buy the time it gets this far. But yes, the lower reaches do very well.

----------


## Toby

Damn, How far to travel? I like whitebaiting as much as hunting so I wanna live in a place close to both, Starting to think my town isn't that bad now

----------


## R93

15 mins to good whitebaiting. Its the West Coast man, mountains are close to the sea. :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Sounds good

----------


## Spudattack

New toy! Howa 1500 .223

Needs a scope upgrade however!

----------


## Beavis

Change the stock out to man, get a Boyds.

----------


## Toby

Oh that looks nice

----------


## Spudattack

> Change the stock out to man, get a Boyds.


Yeah, considering that, got one on my 7mmRM, seems to shoot ok though (5mm group at 50m, haven't been able to get it to the range yet and shoot at 100, just a quick sight in the backyard!), just got to wait a while for the wife to settle down! They don't understand why you need more than one rifle! Just makes no sense to them!

----------


## Rich007

> Got to wait a while for the wife to settle down! They don't understand why you need more than one rifle! Just makes no sense to them!


+1  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## CreepingDeath

> Yeah, considering that, got one on my 7mmRM, seems to shoot ok though (5mm group at 50m, haven't been able to get it to the range yet and shoot at 100, just a quick sight in the backyard!), just got to wait a while for the wife to settle down! They don't understand why you need more than one rifle! Just makes no sense to them!


Can some one explain how you get a group smaller than the projectile? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 7mmsaum

Say its a 7mm projectile, a great group such as the one described has the tip of the projectiles entering the paper within a 5 mm circle, the resulting hole/cluster will have a total of 7mm added to it due to the projectile having 3.5 mm  of width either side of its forward most point/tip, called a meplat.

So when you shoot a tight group measure the ragged hole from its greatest outermost edges, then subtract the calibre you are using (7mm) and you have your group size.

----------


## Spudattack

> Can some one explain how you get a group smaller than the projectile? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Groups are measured centre to centre.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Wiked

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 7mmsaum

[QUOTE=CreepingDeath;48263]Can some one explain how you get a group smaller than the projectile? 



The other way is to use a Kreiger barrel.

----------


## Dead is better

my brother used to say "i want a full body tattoo of myself....only taller"  (random memory ha ha)

----------


## Spudattack

> my brother used to say "i want a full body tattoo of myself....only taller"  (random memory ha ha)


Haha, where did that come from? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Sidney

> Yeah, considering that, got one on my 7mmRM, seems to shoot ok though (5mm group at 50m, haven't been able to get it to the range yet and shoot at 100, just a quick sight in the backyard!), just got to wait a while for the wife to settle down! They don't understand why you need more than one rifle! Just makes no sense to them!


Ask her if she would be happy with just one pair of shoes?

----------


## Spudattack

> Ask her if she would be happy with just one pair of shoes?


Ha ha, funny story, she got banned from buying any clothes for a year, when we packed to move here from SA she had 70 pairs of shoes, 20 were still in their box and had never been worn!

----------


## Spudattack

> Attachment 3661
> 
> New toy! Howa 1500 .223
> 
> Needs a scope upgrade however!




100 yard group I shot at the range today with Hornady training ammo, she can shoot!

----------


## RimfireNZ

Finally. My Grand Slam turned up from Optics Planet. 6-20x

Took it out yesterday, couldn't get a decent group but it was blowing like hell so gave up on trying to get a good group. Save it for the range. I just plinked at some steel plates at 200m instead. Good fun.

----------


## craigc

New Mag (10 Shot) on my .223

----------


## rayzor

Hi everyone ,
I am new to the forum and i reside in the UK.
Just some photos from a recent varmint hunt!!
My rifle is a customised Tikka T3 and consisits of .....  Mcmillan sako varmint stock / Krieger 24 inch light varmint profile barrel , chambered for 6.5-55 Ackley / Ukgunworks custom handle and action screws / Ase Ultra Moderator .
All riflesmithing was done by UKgunworks....

If you look closely you can see the white belly of the bunnie i just shot at 419yds..


I am running the 123 A-max @3000fps in this rifle.
All the best ,
Ray.

----------


## Toby

Shit that looks nice, That would be a deer/goat rifle for me

----------


## rayzor

> Shit that looks nice, That would be a deer/goat rifle for me


Thanks Toby!!
Guess what!!  it is my deer rifle / my longrange varmint rifle and longrange gong tool :Wink: 
Same load for all too :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Do you have those midgit deer over there, Roe deer?

----------


## rayzor

> Do you have those midgit deer over there, Roe deer?


I gather you are talking about one of these...

----------


## Toby

carry 3 at once  :Psmiley:  yup I shoot them in my hunting game alot the bark all the time really annoying, Hey does that suppressor do much in noise reduction?

----------


## rayzor

> carry 3 at once  yup I shoot them in my hunting game alot the bark all the time really annoying, Hey does that suppressor do much in noise reduction?


Yes they are a bit lighter than carrying Reds out :Have A Nice Day: 
Ase Ultra moderator is pretty effective in keeping the noise down!!

----------


## Toby

That thing looks small but hey, if it works. Would a over barrel suppressor be better do you think?

----------


## Bryan

Nice setup you have there rayzor. That supressor is suprisingly small. Great cal. too, definately an all rounder. 

I bet those Roe deer back legs would roast up a treat!  :Yum:

----------


## rayzor

> That thing looks small but hey, if it works. Would a over barrel suppressor be better do you think?


Have used T8 moderators and yes they do a good job but really impressed with my S5 moddie :Wink:

----------


## rayzor

> Nice setup you have there rayzor. That supressor is suprisingly small. Great cal. too, definately an all rounder. 
> 
> I bet those Roe deer back legs would roast up a treat!


Thanks mate ,
Yes the 6.5-55 Ackley is a great long range caliber , my longest varmint to date is a bunnie shot at 885yds..
As for Roe deer , yes they are fantastic eating - just had a haunch roasted last Monday evening / only thing is , it was my last bit!!!
Got to get some more now :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bryan

Gotta keep the freezer stocked up for winter mate! I am in the same boat, my ice box is severely lacking in the venison department. Time to test the new 7mm me thinks... :Thumbsup:

----------


## rayzor

> Gotta keep the freezer stocked up for winter mate! I am in the same boat, my ice box is severely lacking in the venison department. Time to test the new 7mm me thinks...


Rock in roll fella!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I gather you are talking about one of these...


I think im going to enjoy your posts rayzor :Cool:

----------


## rayzor

> I think im going to enjoy your posts rayzor


Thankyou!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Do you get many pigs/hogs if thats what ya call em, over there?

----------


## TeRei

> Hi everyone ,
> I am new to the forum and i reside in the UK.
> Just some photos from a recent varmint hunt!!
> My rifle is a customised Tikka T3 and consisits of .....  Mcmillan sako varmint stock / Krieger 24 inch light varmint profile barrel , chambered for 6.5-55 Ackley / Ukgunworks custom handle and action screws / Ase Ultra Moderator .
> All riflesmithing was done by UKgunworks....
> 
> If you look closely you can see the white belly of the bunnie i just shot at 419yds..
> 
> 
> ...


Was the stock altered or a straight drop in? Nice rig.

----------


## rayzor

> Was the stock altered or a straight drop in? Nice rig.


Thank you!!
The stock was altered to fit rifle.
All the best.

----------


## Bill999

thats a very seriously cool varmit rig. what scope are you using? 

with those 123 amaxes you basiaclly could use it as a general porpose hunting rifle over here, and what better way to get good with it than practice on rabbits

----------


## rayzor

> thats a very seriously cool varmit rig. what scope are you using? 
> 
> with those 123 amaxes you basiaclly could use it as a general porpose hunting rifle over here, and what better way to get good with it than practice on rabbits


Thanks for reply!!
You have summed up my uses for my rifle spot on there :Wink: 
The scope is a Nightforce BR 8-32-56.
All the best .

----------


## Toby

Every time I see that rifle I want it. What other firearms do you own?

----------


## rayzor

> Every time I see that rifle I want it. What other firearms do you own?


Thanks mate!!
Just sold my Parker Hale TX1200 in 7.62x51 / i used 155 A-maxs in this for hunting and target work too!! :Wink: 
Decided to sell it though and let someone else have some fun with her as i have another rifle on its way!!
I have a Anchutz model 62 in 22RF which i use for bunny control..
I have owned some other calibers too!!
All the best.

----------


## rayzor

Hi Toby ,
Just to answer to one of the questions , yes we get Wild Boar in england but none where i live at the moment / can go to Dorset to hunt them though!!
All the best.

----------


## Toby

I was going to ask how that preforms on them like would it kill it but then I thought to my self I have shot a few pigs with a .22lr of course that would kill it.

----------


## rayzor

Thought some of you may be interested in past owned rifles..
6PPC....


6PPC no 2.

243 Ackley running 105 A-maxs @3150fps..

6.5-284 ..

All the best.

----------


## Toby

Dude, you have some beautiful rifles. is that a fellow head?

----------


## rayzor

> Dude, you have some beautiful rifles. is that a fellow head?


Thank you :Wink: 
Those that was last pictured are gone to pay for other rifles ( like the one i have now )
And yes thats a Fallow head - shot at 157yds with 6PPC :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

I want to shoot a nice fallow buck, There is a doc block here that we hunt and me and my mate have heard rumors of fallow in there but when we were in there we saw some goats and kept walking took another look and a few fellow were running off, so gutted.

----------


## TeRei

What a magnificent obsession. Choice gear. :Thumbsup:

----------


## rayzor

Thanks for replies fellas :Thumbsup: 
Heres my Parker Hale i just sold.

And using it at one of my favourite long range varminting places.

All the best.

----------


## Toby

Your new looks a lot nicer then that, Bloody crossbolts

----------


## gadgetman

Toby, what is it with you and cross bolts?

----------


## Toby

They make it look like shit. IMO. The only time I have seen one look cool was it had been covered with the back of the shell from the cartridge the gun shot, even then I still would prefer it without it.

----------


## Spudattack

> They make it look like shit. IMO. The only time I have seen one look cool was it had been covered with the back of the shell from the cartridge the gun shot, even then I still would prefer it without it.


So you don't think this looks any good?



I think that is magnificent! The cross bolts are a must for a beautiful rifle!

----------


## Toby

Well tbh it really does look like shit, everyone has their own taste.

If this didn't have the cross bolt it would look so much nice to me.


Looks much better imo

----------


## Matt2308

Both rifles use remington 700 actions blue printed and trued, shillen match grade, hand lapped barrels in .223 ackley improved and .270 finished at 22 inches and fluted with predator 8 sound moderators. 
Jewel trigger on the .223ai and rifle basics trigger on the .270 set at 1 and 1.5 pounds. 
McMillan stocks, free floated barrels and bedded actions. 
Scopes are Nightforce NXS 5.5-22x50 and Swarovski Z6i 2-12x50. 
Both shoot well under .5 MOA with hand loads and some factory ammo when and if a do my bit.

----------


## Toby

They quite nice, what cal?

----------


## rayzor

Quite agree , i like Sakos as well :Have A Nice Day: 
Toby as for cross bolts , like you say you either like them or you dont!! , personaly i dont take much notice as i am more interested in how it performs as a package!! :Wink: 
Heres how the Parker performed..



And shooting at 1017yds with her on steel in Wales..

If you look carefully you can just make out the Figure 11 targets in the distance!!
All the best.

----------


## Toby

Thats pretty nice, is it 2100yrds or just 100yrds?

----------


## rayzor

> Thats pretty nice, is it 2100yrds or just 100yrds?


Ha ha ha!!! nah im not that good mate!! :Pacman: 
All groups are shot at 100yds , i was useing the @ for at ( 100yds )
Its a great venue to shoot long range on steel targets.

----------


## Toby

I was thinking that cant be 2100 but it looked a little like a 2  :Grin:

----------


## rayzor

> I was thinking that cant be 2100 but it looked a little like a 2


 :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Whats the hunting like around your neck of the woods, Is it hard to get guns and go hunting or what?

----------


## rayzor

> Whats the hunting like around your neck of the woods, Is it hard to get guns and go hunting or what?


Hi Toby , rather than we hijack the thread , please give me a PM and i will answer your questions :Wink:

----------


## R93

Snotting distant fig 11's and 14's thru a tx 1200 barrel? Not many in NZ would have had the misfortune? Those were the days, eh, then technology interfered.

----------


## rayzor

> Snotting distant fig 11's and 14's thru a tx 1200 barrel? Not many in NZ would have had the misfortune? Those were the days, eh, then technology interfered.


Thanks for that! :Wink: 
Yes those TX1200s sure do shoot , as you may have seen by the pictures , with the handloads ( pictured ) they do even better!!
On the range i visited in Wales , it was called WMS steel challenge.
You have all sorts of steel targets at differing ranges at different angles too , steel targets vary from fig 11s to Roe deer / Muntjac / Fox / crow and Rabbit life sized targets!!
A good friend orginised the trip and few shooters went , we all had a great time and it was beautiful scenery as we was up in Welsh mountains :Have A Nice Day: 
All the best .

----------


## R93

The C3 with a TX1200 barrel was the NZ and Aussie Army's sniper system until the early 90's. It was like a box of chocolates, as far as accuracy was concerned. Ya never knew what you were going to get. :Grin: 
Looked exactly the same as the one your pics except the barrel had a lighter profile.

----------


## Happy

For my lowish cost option..

HOWA 1500 HRE Suppressor. Trigger adjusted to light as a light thing.Harris Bi Pod with spikes (My DIY )
Magazine conversion with two 10 shot magazines. Laminated thumbhole stock. HOWA Varminter Supreme  I think they called these.
Awesome to shoot pain in the ass to carry anywhere. Anything under 200 mtr just pull the trigger. Just gotta think a little after that. Leuopold VX1 3X9 - 50 Lr recticle.
Goes OK for not breaking the bank. Next Id like one lighter ...



Doesnt mind Hornady Training amm 55s like most use but being the HOWA sometimes wont eject one of the steel cases after it gets really hot.
Posibly 1 in 100 so not really a bother for the cheap ammo...

----------


## Happy

And .17 HMR another heavy be arch but man I ve mad some living shit dead shit with this thing,,,

Filled a 20 litre bucket once a week with Myna birds and starlings during Jan Feb this year

----------


## Bill999

I like that rifle. that is very smart looking. 

that barrel fitting is not to my taste tho

----------


## Happy

> I like that rifle. that is very smart looking. 
> 
> that barrel fitting is not to my taste tho


Roger that but after three previous suppressors it's lasted the longest and still quiet

----------


## RimfireNZ

I've already shown my Savage before, but after a couple months of testing loads up at the range I've finally settled on some pet loads for it. The results were interesting. These are at the most accurate powder loads for each weight I've found so far.

55 grain Sierra Gamekings
Average grouping 0.8"

69 grain Sierra Gamekings
Average grouping 1.2" (this suprised me as I expected a lot better out of this weight in a 1:9).

77 grain Sierra Matchkings
Average grouping (out of 6 x 5 shot groups) 0.4"
I did 4 groups of 0.35" (excluding my pull in the image below).




Very happy chappy with these groupings (at least the 77s... the 55's are alright).

----------


## GravelBen

Nice one  :Grin:  

I bought one the same recently, hope mine groups that well! So far have only got it roughly on paper, no time to do anything else yet.

----------


## GravelBen

Mine:



 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## RimfireNZ

Nice one Ben. I've had weird results with mine during load development, but it seems to really like the heavy projectiles. I'm about to send it off to get threaded for a suppressor. 

Good old Savages  :Have A Nice Day:  they've got a good reputation for accuracy out of the box.

----------


## GravelBen

Have you tried the 77smk on game? Mine will be mostly used on goats/wallabies rather than bunnies, wondering if the match stuff bill be a bit too frangible.

----------


## RimfireNZ

> Have you tried the 77smk on game? Mine will be mostly used on goats/wallabies rather than bunnies, wondering if the match stuff bill be a bit too frangible.


No I haven't. I've got no idea how they'd perform. They do ahve a little hollow point at the end. Anything will kill a rabbit.
Maybe some of the other guys could answer on Sierra matchking performance? Might be best to start another thread. I'll do some penetration tests myself in the next couple of weeks and let you know.

----------


## CreepingDeath

I would imagine they will be fine. I used to use 75grain vmax in 25/06 going stupid faast and they were the ultimate goat load

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

I envy you guys and your supressor's over there, it's crap we're stuck without em.

----------


## RimfireNZ

> I envy you guys and your supressor's over there, it's crap we're stuck without em.


I know mate it's stupid. Keep pressuring the government and show em it's not like hollywood where you can fire a "silenced" barret 50 cal and have it make no noise. Surely they'd be keen for it purely because it'd save them on hearing related healthcare claims in the future right? I dunno, as with many things it seems like an arbritraty political decision.

There's loosening up in the states. I think in Texas you can now hunt with supressors (you used to only be allowed to shoot). Can't remember if it was Texas. One of my US mates said they'd changed a law recently anyway because they'd been working hard on trying to get it through.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

I dot think theres much hope for us, the government was waiting for a chance to ban everything gun related an when port Arthur happened they had all the ammunition they needed to ban most things (pardon the pun)

----------


## deecaig

remmington 700 .223 tactical

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Attachment 8524
> remmington 700 .223 tactical


Nice shot, are they good to eat ?

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Nice shot, are they good to eat ?


Long slow roast of the back legs comes up very tasty. No fat on them, so you just have to make sure they don't dry out.

----------


## TeRei

> Roger that but after three previous suppressors it's lasted the longest and still quiet


What happened to the others? Make? Running a Dan Can over barrel on our Quad.

----------


## Happy

> What happened to the others? Make? Running a Dan Can over barrel on our Quad.


 You know that noise you hear when the projectiles drilling a new hole to get out. First came with the gun , second no name brand, There was warning as they got louder over time..
 I heard the ping ping then looked at the suppresser and went well thats over ...
 This is ugly as but man its quiet and accurate and just holds zero so well. After the first cold shot you just cant miss..When you start to miss a pull through then you re away again.
 I dont have to walk far with it so who cares...

----------


## 6MMBR

This is my Varmint rifle, you may have seen it in the other colum, 
I'm spending more time in Nz these days and most of my mates are not into Varminting, so alwase looking for someone to shoot and spot with.
It is a 6mmbr

----------


## Matt2308

> This is my Varmint rifle, you may have seen it in the other colum, 
> I'm spending more time in Nz these days and most of my mates are not into Varminting, so alwase looking for someone to shoot and spot with.Attachment 8560
> It is a 6mmbr


Where do you normally shoot?
I used to do loads of Varminting in the UK and pretty keen to do more in NZ.

----------


## 6MMBR

I have access to a large blueberry farm for hairs and magpies. In the Waikato area

----------


## Happy

I may be keen if not too far from Mata Piako district Pm me have plenty of Gear to use

----------


## X-BOLT

My Browning T-bolt in 17HMR and Below my CZ.22 Hornet....i wouldn't part with either. :Wink:

----------


## headcase

nice looking machine that one..

----------


## GravelBen

Those T-bolts look like a sweet action, how is the straight pull in real-world use?

----------


## X-BOLT

Hey GravelBen,yeah the straight pull is sweet ,they take a little getting used to, there's initially an urge to cycle and push up and down as you would on a normal bolt ,but once you get used to straight back and straight forward there great and very fast to cycle.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Hi All,
Kimber 84M Varmint Rifle in .204 Ruger  it was my walking varminter until I put the stainless MAE suppressor on it and the bipod. 
Gary McColl also did a fab trigger job on it. It has an A-grade walnut stock, glass bedded satin finished stainless steel barrel with a twist rate of 1: 12. 
Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 Varmint Riflescope. The trigger job was the best thing I did for the rig - breaks like glass!

----------


## Gibo

Nice rifle. How do you get it to stand by itself on that mono pod???

----------


## Gunzrrr

LOL. I only noticed that when I posted the photo. I don't think the mono pod will be a big hit!
Currently working on a Sauer .223 for walking. Maybe a carbon graphite can - advice ??
Kimber groups best with Federal and BlitzKing 39's

----------


## Gibo

Shit thats a sweet group!

----------


## Gunzrrr

The rifle shoots better with the stainless can (weight and harmonics) and I shoot it better with the trigger job! After this result - I sent all my triggers in for a nip and tuck !!

----------


## Gibo

> The rifle shoots better with the stainless can (weight and harmonics) and I shoot it better with the trigger job! After this result - I sent all my triggers in for a nip and tuck !!


I can actually relate to that. Just put a MAE on my .270 and had trigger done and have improved also. Not that bloody good though!!!

----------


## Gunzrrr

Here is my sons new varminter - my trusty Ruger 77/17HMR also suppressed by MAE ... trigger too !
I've shot this more than any other firearm I own ... even more than the 10/22.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Hey R93 ... as requested ... here are some more pix of the new Sauer. I've only run in and sighted in ... yet to draw blood. If only it would stop raining when I get time off.
Cheers Gunzrrr

----------


## Bryan

Thats one sexy beast Gunzrrr.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Thanks Bryan, I'm hoping to use it down your way on some wallabies in the next few weeks. Cheers Gunzrrr.

----------


## nichollg

Here is my Ruger 96/17 .17HMR with a cheap Nikki Stirling 3-9x42 scope.
Great rifle and perfect for walking around after rabbits, hares and foxs in Australia, where my shooting distances were between 20-100m. Longest shot was around 160yds.
Was very upset when I had to sell it prior to moving from Victoria to Western Australia. I don't think Ruger make the 96/17 anymore.
Agonised for ages over the calibre after owning a 10/22 in New Zealand. But was extremely happy with the decision. .17HMR is prefect for the shooting that I do.

----------


## gimp

Oh man the Ruger 96 was ballin', I wish they'd make them again.

----------


## mattdw

Here is my CZ 452 which I just got chopped to 16"; mean wee thing now. It's wearing a Weaver 2.5-7x28.

----------


## Bunny Hunter

Here it is, best rifle I've owned
CZ 527 / .17 Hornet, with Bushnell 4-12 x 40 Trophy 600DOA, with MAE suppressor

head shot at 225 mtrs
Does the business everytime

----------


## Double Shot

My daughters .22 WMR with MAE Suppressor... she not a bad shot actually...




And my trusty old Ruger M77 Mk II .22-250 MAE Suppressed and Might be getting Gary to do a trigger job, and some blasting then I think I'll finish it with a pillar bedding job a rub back and some work with a nice stain... deadly accurate with 3 shots touching at 100m...

----------


## quadhunter260

browning abolt in 22 hornet 20inch barrel and 4.5-14×40 sf nikon buckmaster and dpt overbarrel can

----------


## spada

17WSM

----------


## Flyblown

Tikka T3 SuperVarmint .223

----------


## Flyblown

Same rifle, but in Goat Mode.



Gonna have to get the wife to Photoshop that fly out.

----------


## kukuwai

> Attachment 113649
> 
> 17WSM


Nice.

Not too dissimilar to mine.

 

17 HMR 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

CZ 527 American in 17 Hornet. Weaver Grandslam. Absolutely loving this rifle.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Same rifle, but in Goat Mode.
> 
> Attachment 113659
> 
> *Gonna have to get the wife to Photoshop that fly out.*


I would just leave it there unless it ruins the rifles balance.

----------


## clickbang

Here's my 2.
One is a Marlin stainless heavy barrel 22wmr with a nikko Stirling 3 - 10 x 40 loves 33g vmax ammo
The other is a Remington 700 in .243 with a Leupold Mark AR 6 - 18 x 40 and a timney trigger. 
Both have Waitaki suppressors. 

Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

My "big" varmint rifle.
Left hand Remington 700 Varmint in .223Rem.
Barrel shortened to 20" with DPT suppressor, B&C stock, Timney trigger and gun coated bolt. Shots well but doesn't get the use it deserves.

----------


## 6x47

Near a touch_e_ but the bolt's on the right side with this one  :Psmiley:

----------


## Shearer

> Near a touch_e_ but the bolt's on the right side with this one


I'm glad you said right side and not the correct side :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## spada

> Near a touch_e_ but the bolt's on the right side with this one


Great priorities right there..... FX-120i with powder trickler and other high budget items...let down a bit in the comfort department with a folding camp chair :Wtfsmilie:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 6x47

Thats not a camping chair, its the std traditional mound stool used by fullbore shooters. Has storage for all the small stuff you need on the mound. Were made by Rex Chilcott in Akl, a solid quality item. 
I put a real chair there if Im doing a decent loading session


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

